# 

## Sickboy

Hej,
Piszę do was bo naszedł mnie pomysł... Buduję*dom samemu - głównie samemu, bo SSO robiła mi ekipa, na mojej głowie jest cała reszta. Obecnie walczę z podłogówką ale...nie mam czasu! 8 godzin w pracy, częste nadgodziny, człowiek wraca, coś po drodze załatwi, coś zje i...zostaje godzina czy dwie na robotę i jest już 22 czy 23.
Nie chcę brać*ekip bo to strata pieniędzy a wiem, że jak sam coś*sknocę*to za swoje, a nie że jeszcze komuś*płacić i w ogóle. Chyba wiecie o czym mówię.
Pomyślałem więc, że może dobrym pomysłem byłoby zwolnić się*z pracy przykładowo na 3 miesiące i na spokojnie skończyć dom. Wiąże się to ze stratą*gotówkową*ale to i tak wyjdzie korzystniej, niż brać wykończeniowca. A znalezienie dobrej pracy w mojej dziedzinie nie jest wcale trudne.

Co o tym sądzicie? Dobry to pomysł czy raczej lichy? 
Może ktoś z was tak zrobił i nie żałował?

----------


## aiki

Pogadaj z szefem o urlop bezpłatny.

----------


## Sickboy

Nie przejdzie, własnie co zmieniłem pracę... I właśnie duży ruch na rynku wzbudził we mnie te przemyślenia.

----------


## tkaczor123

Urlop bezpłatny, lub nie bierz nadgodzin i po 8h na budowę.
Samemu to trochę słabo się robi, zawsze fajnie mieć kogoś do pomocy.
Ja powiedziałem szefowi to mi odpowiedział" Paweł Tobie to nie opłaca się robić".
Teraz przez dwa tygodnie bawiłem się w brukarza dziś już w pracy a po pracy od 16 porządkowanie terenu cd.

----------


## d7d

Chyba masz ustawowy okres wypowiedzenia ?

----------


## Dekorator-ka

> Chyba masz ustawowy okres wypowiedzenia ?


Zależy, jeśli napisał że dopiero zacząl to okres wypowiedzenia to bodaj tylko 1 dzień

----------


## micbarpia

> Samemu to trochę słabo się robi, zawsze fajnie mieć kogoś do pomocy.


Niestety nie kazdy z nas ma taki luxus... da sie samemu chociaz jest sporo trudniej... 

Co do pytania autora watku to wszystko zalezy od pracy jaka masz i mozliwosci znalezienia po 3miesiacach kolejnej... 
jak sie nie boisz ze zostaniesz na lodzie to sie nie zastanawiaj nawet chwili...

Czasem tak jest ze finansowo bardziej oplaca sie zarobic w pracy i dac ekipie ( bo jeszcze zostanie w kieszeni) ale niezaleznie od tego jak masz ochote to rob sam, ja tak robie i poki co nie zaluje....

powodzenia!

----------


## rafhi

A ja trochę inaczej kolegę zrozumiałem niż poprzednicy... jeśli ktoś uważa że jest sporo pracy w jego dziedzinie tzn. że nie ma zbytnio fachowców w tej dziedzinie ? Tak zakładam bo tak to widzę, więc skoro autor ma takie rozterki to może zamiast się zwalniać z pracy iść po podwyżkę ? Jeśli w twojej branży jest duże zapotrzebowanie - szef cię nie wypuści z rąk... a jak da podwyżkę to będziesz miał kasę na ekipę, fachowców od wykończeń.

Co ci to daje ? Bezpieczeństwo finansowe i bedzie cię stać na dobrych fachowców którzy ci nie sknocą. 

Tak poza tematem - dlaczego zakładasz że nie chcesz płacić fachowcom ? Większość ludzi tutaj buduje się głównie z powodów finansowych, m.in ja bo nie na wszystko mnie stać ale uwierz mi że wolałbym pewne rzeczy zlecić ekipą niż samemu poświecać na to czas. I to nie dlatego że jestem leniwy itp, ale na tym traci rodzina, dziecko które nie widzi się z ojcem zbyt często itp. A gadanie że ja zrobię to samemu bo bezsensu komuś płacić - to jaki sens jest twojej pracy u pracodawcy ? nie wiem co robisz ale może ja bym mógł robić to co ty i też bym nie potrzebował fachowca a co za tym idzie - ty byś nie miał pracy...

Sam decyduj czy przetrwasz 3 miesiące bez pracy - materiały też będziesz musiał kupować, zaoszczędzisz tylko na swojej robocie. Rachunki i życie nagle ci się nie zredukują. Nie znamy twojej sytuacji finansowej ale byc może obecna praca daje ci szansę rozwoju i kariery i to dlatego warto to przemyśleć.

----------


## Daniellos_

Zastanów się co zrobisz przez 3 miesiące. Można zrobić SSO, a potem to każda robota niestety trwa. Potem to już ze wszystkim się schodzi. Wykończeniówka to masakra jeśli chodzi o roboczogodziny. Tak jest z mojego punktu widzenia.
Kolejny plus ekipy to czas. Ekipa zrobi tą samą robotę znacznie szybciej. 
Piszę to z perspektywy samoroba, który wybudował dom w 99% dwoma własnymi rękami. Wszystko super i tanio, ale ceną jest czas. Jak słusznie zauważył Rafał to czas, który zabrałem rodzinie i poświęciłem wszelkie inne przyjemności. 
Jednak kiedyś kombinowałem tak samo. Stawki jakie słyszałem za robociznę były kilka razy większe od tego co samemu zarabiałem.

Jeśli faktycznie jest popyt w Twojej branży to poszukaj lepiej płatnej posady lub takiej, gdzie będziesz miał więcej czasu na budowanie. Ja teraz pracuję w systemie zmianowym i to jest chyba idealne wyjście dla samoroba  :smile:

----------


## aiki

2 zmiana to kicha. Idziesz do roboty styrany budową i szlak trafia bo się już nic nie chce.

----------


## brencik

> Czasem tak jest ze finansowo bardziej oplaca sie zarobic w pracy i dac ekipie ( bo jeszcze zostanie w kieszeni)
> 
> powodzenia!


Trzeba zarabiać około 10 tyś zł ale tygodniowo.

----------


## Daniellos_

> 2 zmiana to kicha. Idziesz do roboty styrany budową i szlak trafia bo się już nic nie chce.


No to już musi być taka robota siedząca, żeby fizycznie odpocząć.  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Mój kierownik mawia. Chyba Ci nie dam tego wolnego żebyś mógł przyjść do pracy trochę posiedzieć. Umysł sprawny ale ciało już woła o odpoczynek.

----------


## tkaczor123

> Trzeba zarabiać około 10 tyś zł ale tygodniowo.


Nawet na kwartał tyle nie zarabiam, gdyby było inaczej to dałbym innym zarobić i czas spędziłbym z rodziną.
Tak to musiałem od początku aż do końca budować samemu.
Przynajmniej wiem że jak coś spartole to jestem zły sam na siebie, chodziarz starałem się większych błędów nie popełniać bo one kosztują i mój czas i $$.

----------

